# One Minute Chord Changes



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I've been working on this exercise for four days now and I can already see my speed increasing. It forces you to concentrate and push yourself to be faster and making the changes. 

I am using an MF Excel file the keep a record of my speeds each time I do it. I'm trying to do the exercise at least once a day with about 6-7 different chord changes. I'll keep adding different chord changes until I have many on the list. 

Has anyone else done this exercise? Any tips or further suggestions?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Still working on three chords and the truth .....

Are you using a metronome of some kind?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Still working on three chords and the truth .....
> 
> Are you using a metronome of some kind?


I do have a metronome that I use from time to time. At the moment, I am just building on my speed of how many chord changes I can make in one minute. I've taken the idea from Justin Guitar. Here is a video he has describing his suggestion.

http://www.justinguitar.com/en/BC-144-1MinuteChanges.php


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

When I was more serious about my playing, I practiced chord changes the same way I practiced scales and intervals. Pick a key, then play every combination of the 7 chords in one position and increase speed (to a metronome) until it starts to get messy. Different position every day, different key every week. Countless hours of really boring non-musical playing. I thought it helped a lot at the time.

Now, when my guitar isn't collecting dust I play 3 chords and the blues scale. Oh how times change!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jbealsmusic said:


> When I was more serious about my playing, I practiced chord changes the same way I practiced scales and intervals. Pick a key, then play every combination of the 7 chords in one position and increase speed (to a metronome) until it starts to get messy. Different position every day, different key every week. Countless hours of really_* boring non-musical playing.*_ I thought it helped a lot at the time.
> 
> Now, when my guitar isn't collecting dust I play 3 chords and the blues scale. _*Oh how times change!*_


Yes, they do change. I haven't got to the boring part yet, likely because I am getting faster and better but when I reach a certain level, I can see boring kicking in.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

nkjanssen said:


> I've always ascribed to the idea that you should never practice anything unmusical. Practicing scales, chords, arpeggios, etc... all fine. But come up with exercises or practice methods that ensure you are making music while practicing. Boring non-musical practice leads to boring un-musical playing.


That would certainly be true in my case! :acigar:


----------

